# Clogged airbush



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I'm having problems with my airbrush clogging. I've cleaned it good with acetone and tried windex. Shoots fine for a few minutes then spits and splatters. I'm using a neo iwata with createx paints and shooting at low pressure. Any ideas?


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

The humidity is your issue. Try adding the retarder they sell or water. Funny how the humidity does both preventing paint from drying and the actual act of painting. Oh well

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Add retarder, and increase your pressure. I do best at around 35-40 lbs.


----------



## EdH (Mar 8, 2012)

Also try straining the paint as you pour into airbrush. Some paints have various sized pigments. If needle and nozzle combination is very small then clogging and plugging will be more of an issue than larger needle nozzle combination. Ladies nylons under the cap on the paint bottles will work. I have gone to cutting out the screen in those paper paint strainers and trim them to fit under the cap of the paint.


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

Not familiar with that airbrush specifically, but check for air leaks around the head and cap. I have 3 brands that will do the same thing when the o-ring or teflon tape starts letting air out. Do the ole tire trick. A little dish soap and water and see if it bubbles when you press the trigger.


----------



## COUSTOMBAITMAKER (Jul 3, 2008)

It sounds like your running out of air pressure. Is your compressor keeping up?
If so you might want to try thinning your paint a little.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

EdH said:


> Also try straining the paint as you pour into airbrush. Some paints have various sized pigments. If needle and nozzle combination is very small then clogging and plugging will be more of an issue than larger needle nozzle combination. Ladies nylons under the cap on the paint bottles will work. I have gone to cutting out the screen in those paper paint strainers and trim them to fit under the cap of the paint.


Seen this a few times but no sure I understand, what does the hose under cap do? I could see straining through hose,but under the cap?


----------



## EdH (Mar 8, 2012)

Just a convienience. Put a few layers of hose under the paint cap and you dont have to hold a paper filter or filter cone over the airbrush paint container during the painting session. Each bottle has the filter installed. Just remove the hose after each session and use a new set at the next session.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

So I got the airbrush to work good for a few rounds of baits. Thinned some paint used panty hose to filter it through and have been completely taking it apart and cleaning it after each use. Now no paint even squirt out it all just bubbles. This is frustrating. I've cleaned it multiple times today with no luck.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Bubbles could mean your tip is clogged up.Remove the the tip and clean the inside of it.The part where your needle comes threw at.Some time it just takes a speck of dried paint to cause you problems.


----------

